# spawny set-up



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Regular forum users will know I've had my fair share of luck in the coffee sphere lately so it's high time I shared a couple of photos of my new improved set-up...

















Need to get some non-slip mat before I dare get my cups anywhere near Phil's beautifully preserved Duetto but looking good and the whole set-up is a joy to use.

Just need a raffle for a roaster now and we're away


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice setup....... and a nice backdrop!

I assume that's Mrs Dom - as us blokes obviously don't have that sort of subtle taste.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Very nice and bet you chuffed to bits ( not envious at your good fotune at all....  )

John


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Very nice in every detail... Right down to the kettle even.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great setup


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

That's how I'd love to have my set up in my new place in a few weeks! The other half can't own every inch of the house, right!?


----------

